# Woman arrested for over 500lbs. of pot



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Article here

I wish I could think of a good joke for this one....any ideas?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 18, 2010)

HOLY F-

gimme some?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 18, 2010)

There's always someone having a worse day than I am.

One day you're on top of the world with 500 lbs of pot, next you're busted and your face is in the internet-paper. Then it's picked up by furries and they discuss and try to make jokes about your predicament.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow that a lot. A fourth of a net ton.
When you have that much luggage how do you expect to hide what you are doing?




Syradact said:


> There's always someone having a worse day than I am.
> 
> One day you're on top of the world with 500 lbs of pot, next you're busted and your face is in the internet-paper. Then it's picked up by furries and they discuss and try to make jokes about your predicament.


 
Kind of bad when furries make fun of ppl like this. 
Still fun(ny) to do tho.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 18, 2010)

All of those cops' personal stashes are stocked for life now.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow. That's a lot of herb.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 18, 2010)

That could last Cheech and Chong for a week.


----------



## Vo (Jun 18, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Article here
> 
> I wish I could think of a good joke for this one....any ideas?


 
Something about the world going to pot?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 18, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> That could last Cheech and Chong for a week.


I wonder what St. Bernard tastes like. XD


----------

